# Living with a married couple



## bugz133 (May 29, 2013)

Hi everyone. Sorry if this has been asked before!!

I am going on holiday to dubai later this year and will be staying with a married couple in their apartment. Is this allowed in dubai???

Thanks


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Your just visiting for a holiday! I've done it, ur a guest!! Surely that's allowed? X


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It isnt technicallys allowed, but people do it. Just know that if you should have any issues (police involved), you will get in trouble. 

So... dont get in trouble  or know the address of the other friend you are staying at, that is the same sex as you and lives alone


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

So people that live in Dubai are not allow guests to stay at their home? X


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

AmyWales13 said:


> So people that live in Dubai are not allow guests to stay at their home? X


I would say short term guests not long long term guests unless the person is a relative.


----------



## AmyWales13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Yeah I could understand long term but for a holiday?! Lol so many rules x


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You're not allowed to stay in a hotel in Dubai unmarried officially. Loads do it, but if there should ever be an issue when police are called..... it isnt going to end nice. 

If it wasnt allowed, Dubai would be in big trouble with their debt issues even more so....


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Like everything else over here just keep it low you will have no problem. The police do not want bad press either so they are not going to come looking just don't worry about it.


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, it is not always certain exactly what the rules are but for a fact I used to regularly apply for a visit visa for a Kenyan friend of the family who then would stay with our family during her visits. As a sponsor I guaranteed to the immigration authorities that she would stay with us. I suspect the issue would arise if she were to stay with me alone; the fact that it was a family home may make a difference?


----------

